# Sunday afternoon report from ER



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Fished the ER for the first time yesterday afternoon, it had been awhile. Conditions out going tide, breezy, cold, and overcast. Anchored up and began casting to deep water was surprised to get a bite on my second cast. That one didn't make it to the net but four did for a quick photo opportunity.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Great job. I couldn't find a spec Sunday afternoon on the ER. Ended up with a bunch of puppy drum (all short) as my consolidation prize. 
I was fishing between the GB Lochs and the steel bridge.


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice catches! I was out there on Saturday morning.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice fish. Who makes that plug, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

fishinfanatic said:


> Nice fish. Who makes that plug, if you don't mind me asking?


I am not sure how available they are, but here is some more info.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...olors...Supermullet-95&highlight=custom+lures
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEMXzv0Zkio


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

map120277 said:


> I am not sure how available they are, but here is some more info.
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...olors...Supermullet-95&highlight=custom+lures
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEMXzv0Zkio


map I appreciate you trying to help, but the baits in the pictures I make, they were on their maiden fish field test, and if I had to name it it would be something like the twitch-n-glide 110


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice lure and nice fish!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

seeknfin said:


> map I appreciate you trying to help, but the baits in the pictures I make, they were on their maiden fish field test, and if I had to name it it would be something like the twitch-n-glide 110


My mistake Seeknfin, please disregard my post everyone.

They are some good looking baits and they look like they work pretty good too.


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice fishys


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

So are these lures available? If so where??
Thanks...Christmas is right around the corner ;-)


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

smlobx said:


> So are these lures available? If so where??
> Thanks...Christmas is right around the corner ;-)


Hey guys, 

I appreciate the kind replies. I am still in field testing and refinement mode if interested in field testing one, please PM me with color preference and contact information.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch. Seeknfin are these baits sinking, suspending or topwater lures? They sure do look nice.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Nice catch. Seeknfin are these baits sinking, suspending or topwater lures? They sure do look nice.


The baits do sink, if you would be interested in trying one, please PM me your contact information along with color preference I would be happy to make one for you in exchange for information.


----------

